# Lily 4 year old cream colour point female



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lily is due to come into foster care on 13/5/09. Following a period of assessment and a health check she will be seeking a new home. More information to follow shortly. For more information on Lily click on the link here Ragdolls Seeking New Families if you think you maybe interested in Lily please fill in our on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form
I will post pics when we get some


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Until January this year Lily lived in an outdoor pen and was used for breeding. She was then sold but she found the busy family home overwhelming and become stressed, which lead to problems with inappropriate toileting. Lily is a gentle, affectionate Ragdoll, but she is easily frightened by sounds unfamiliar to her. She is happy to be picked up, handled and groomed and in the right home will make a lovely Ragdoll companion. Once she has been health checked, vaccinated and her litter tray habits assessed, we shall be seeking a quiet, calm, child free ( and no chance of any)and pet free home, where she will be given the love and care she needs. She will need time to adapt to life in a home and all the noises that this brings. She will need an indoor home and must not be allowed to free roam.


----------

